# Going to Westminster 2018?



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Considering attending the 2018 Westminster Show in New York City? Here is something really special for Saturday night, February 10, 2018.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/pupscouts-red-carpet-event-4th-annual-tickets-36237077073

PupScouts.Org is pleased to announce that the Raffle proceeds for the PupScouts 4th Annual Red Carpet Event, on Feb 10, 2018, will go to Havanese Rescue Inc. in memory of Bob Shaughnessy. Bob was a huge contributor in the dog community across the Country, for 10 years and was the Founder of DPFamily and Pawvogue and also helped us form PupScouts.Org.

Bob & Cuba (a handsome Havanese) volunteered for Havanese Rescue and did home visits, etc. We were absolutely heartbroken when Bob passed away in March 2017 and we still miss him every single day. Bob loved Cuba beyond measure and we think he'd be so proud of us for raising funds for a group very close to his heart.

Donna Rotoloni, former President of Havanese Rescue, will be attending our event. You can meet her at the Raffle Table. 

Now we need YOUR help. Whether you were a member of DPFamily or a Designer for Pawvogue or a current PupScout Member or a friend or family member of Bob Shaughnessy - we need your donations for Raffle Prizes.

Please consider donating a doggie design (Pawvogue Designers), or another raffle prize - it doesn't necessarily have to be dog related. People like to win prizes for humans too.

Bob gave us so much - now it's time to give back to him & his love of Havanese dogs - and honor everything he did for the dog community. We miss you Bob!!

Please go to the original post to list your donation prize or you can private message PupScouts Org National Headquarters. We will also promote you on our Social Media for being so generous with your donation prize.

If you don't have a physical item to donate, please consider a money donation at the link below, directly to Havanese Rescue - put in the notes that it's in Bob's memory.

Another way you could help is to attend our event on Feb 10, 2018 and buy raffle tickets!! We have our paws crossed that Cuba and his Dad, Dave, will be in attendance.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/pupscouts-red-carpet-event-4th&#8230;

Thanks for your help everyone!

Susan Godwin & Tasha Bella
www.pupscouts.org

https://www.facebook.com/events/494895614244342/


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just thought I would share one of the baskets that will be raffled off at the PupScouts 4th Annual Red Carpet Event, on Feb 10, 2018.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

UPDATE for this event:

LOCATION: Ground floor storefront

225 East 57th St. (between 2nd & 3rd Avenue)
New York, NY 10022

DATE AND TIME

Sat, February 10, 2018 - 6:00 PM - 10:00 PM EST

INFORMATION and TICKETS can be found HERE: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/pupscouts-red-carpet-event-4th-annual-tickets-36237077073


----------



## PacoPal (Aug 22, 2017)

oh man. I was going to Westminster this year, but I've had to cancel my trip for various reasons. I wonder if any other people on this forum will be there!


----------

